# Your Bike History (Herstory?)



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

So what are you riding these days? What about in the past?

My first bike was purple glitter with tassles and initally had training wheels. It was hard to ride in San Francisco because of the hills.

Then for years, nada.

In 1992 or so, my ex really wanted to get a mountain bike. I had no idea why but I got one too. Specialized hard rock, fully rigid, biopace cranks and only 7 speeds. I used it to commute all over San Francisco but rarely hit dirt other than golden gate park. Moved to LA and didn't bike at all for years. 

Moved back to the East Bay in 99 and decided to get a bike with front suspension. Didn't know anything about what to get. Went to a bike store and got a Marin Bear Valley, steel, hardtail, heavy as heck, platform pedals with clips, and I thought it was so awesome. Same bike I started riding trails on last year. I really beat the heck out of that bike - it is really the bike I learned to ride trails and technical stuff on.

Last year I decided to get a full suspension, and ordered a Juliana. They had me wait so fricking long that I decided that what I really wanted instead was a Titus Racer X. I found a bargain frame via mail order and built the bike up myself. It rocks!

I still lust for a few more bikes (a cross bike, SS, road bike, maybe even a DH bike). 

Anyway that's my brief history of bikes. Interested to hear what other gals/girls/ladies/vixen/chicks are riding.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Oooo.... Vixen, I like that! I'm a mountainbike _vixen_! Thanks Impy, I might actually use that (for fun of course).

I had to comment on that one. I'll have more time for a real response later.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

*I posted this a while a go in Passion, but here's a repost.*

Jordan was the reason I quit climbing and also the reason I was able to get my first mountainbike. Now he is starting the sport of climbing, given that he has been on 5.12's, albeit in utero, it's no surprise.

I was a climber. Period. Yeah, I ran trails, and with passion, but the climbing overshadowed all. So much so that when I graduated from college Chet and I went on the road to climb. We packed everything we owned into an old Subaru Brat and headed south for the winter (I graduated in December). We were newly married and were excited to start all sorts of new adventures together. We hit White Rock NM, Hueco Tanks TX, Mt. Lemon outside of Tucson AZ, Red Rocks near Las Vegas NV, Joshua Tree CA, Kern River Gorge CA, San Diego CA, and then Tahoe CA as it got warmer. Along the way Jordan came to be and we knew we had to figure out a plan quickly. 

Chet's history before I met him was bikes. He had raced Cat 2 in Colorado, managed a pro team, ran a bike shop, worked for Shimano, coached cycling and rode nomadically throughout the Southwest for a while. It stands to reason that the easiest and first job was managing a bike shop in the suburbs of Denver.

By the time we "settled" for the soon to arrive child I was as big as a house and climbing was out of the question, so was biking for that matter. So I sat and waited for Jordan to arrive. During that time I spent time in the bike shop where Chet worked. My previous passion for bikes started to creep into my soul. I had bought my first real road bike when I was in high school ($500 full campy bike), and had always wanted to attempt the mountainbike. I started eyeballing the Mongooses and Diamondbacks with a gleam.

It wasn't too long before Jordan was born. He was a c-section baby and I had to recover from major surgery, but I was eagerly waiting to get on a bike and active again. I wanted to climb, too, but I knew that it took up far too much time. By the time you drive, hike in, climb, clean the route, and hike out it was too long to leave a nursing child. I had to give up the climbing.

A month after he was born I received my first mountainbike. It was a Mongoose Rockadile with an Exage drive train. No shocks, it was before shocks came standard on bikes. My first ride was tedious, with lots of hiking, and looking back on it I realize Dakota Ridge was a silly trail on which to take a beginner. Oh well, it got me started and I've been riding ever since.

If it hadn't been for the fact that Jordan came to be, Chet might have never taken another job in the bike industry, thus I would not have started mountainbiking.

Recently Jordan joined the middle school climbing team, and now I watch as he enjoy the sport that was once my first love. How fitting that the reason I quit is the reason I will start again.


----------



## little b (Jan 7, 2004)

I always had bikes growing up, and would ride them all over our small rural town. I would tell my mum i was riding to my aunt's house, and off i went. someone would come and pick me up later in the afternoon. my first new bike (i have an older sister) was a red ten speed from canadian tire. i rode it everywhere. including on some nearby trails.

I saw my first mountain bike in 1986, and couldn't figure out what it was. I didn't ride one until 1993, and I was immediately hooked. I got a Norco Bush Pilot and beat it into the ground over the next few years. mostly on dirt roads, but some singletrack too. I got my current bike (ok, only the frame remains) in 1998. finally, it was a bike that wasn't holding me back. i love it. now i have a single speed as well, and i really want a big bike. 5" front and back. hopefully sometime this spring i'll get one.


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

my 1st bike was a 16" wheeled beater with solid rubber tires. it was blue. i still remember my dad holding onto the seat while i rode and then suddenly i was off on my own and fell off on the front lawn. i felt so proud to have ridden without training wheels or my dad holding on. a very happy memory. i was 5 yrs old.

over my childhood and teenage years i had several bikes, a couple schwinns, but the rest were beaters. my last in my teen years was a knockoff on the schwinn stingray. i have fond memories of that bike. i could ride wheelies on it, something i cannot do now(though i read the thread about wheelies and will probably give it a try soon). i also rode a lot of trails in the woods of Michigan on that bike.

for a couple decades i was off bikes. in 1992 though i got a schwinn Impact Pro, a fully rigid mtb. i learned mtb skills on that bike and rekindled my love for biking, especially mountain biking(in Arizona). my next bike was/is a Diamondback Axis TR hardtail. having front suspension enabled me to ride a lot more than i did on the rigid. my wrists hurt like crazy after riding the rigid and required time away from offroading to recover. AZ trails are very rocky.

after a couple years on the HT my lowback started acting up on me during rides. so, in 1997 i got a full suspension Jamis Dakar. i loved biking even more, which i had not thought possible. the frame was a bit large for me though(at the time Jamis' smallest frame was a 15"). last year i got anothe Jamis, a Dakar XC Comp. this time i got the right size, a 13". here again, i love biking even more. i realize now that proper fit is very important.

i still have that Diamondback, for road rides. i live in a rural area which requires riding on the shoulder of the road(man, these farmers drive fast on the 2 lane blacktop). having that bike has come in handy when my main ride is in the shop for repairs.

Rita


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

screampint said:


> Oooo.... Vixen, I like that! I'm a mountainbike _vixen_! Thanks Impy, I might actually use that (for fun of course).
> 
> 
> > What are the odds we can get Gregg to change this forum to *Vixen Lounge*? Women's lounge sounds like those big bathrooms with the couch in it to lay on for ... wait, why DO they put cots/couches in some bathrooms? I always suspected it was in case women felt "faint" or "hysteric" or "neurasthenic". However I have been known to catnap on them when sleep deprived (they had them in the old hospital I used to work at).
> ...


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

> why DO they put cots/couches in some bathrooms?


I used them and was very grateful when I was a nursing mom. My kids liked a little privacy. Well, not really, but the less noise and distraction the better they could eat and not just cry over hunger when they were too distracted.

Bike content, as a nursing mom it was really hard to be out on the trail for more than a couple hours.... Ouch!

Glad I'm done with all that!


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

vixen is a cool word. foxylady!

Rita


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

screampint said:


> I used them and was very grateful when I was a nursing mom.


D'oh! Obviously I'm not a mom. That makes sense.

Bike Content: Mom doesn't really like riding bikes or gettting muddy and bloody. She thinks I'm from another planet.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Next up: Team Vixen! How 'bout it Gregg, Francios? Instead of the Women's Lounge. MIght attract unwanted attention, though...


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I wish my mom were around to participate. I took her rock climbing when she was 50, I bet she would have come biking! I think she would have loved it. My step-mom has tried it, but I think it was a little scary for for her.


----------



## TruckeeLocal (Mar 5, 2002)

*My wife's bikes*

She started with a Ritchey P-22. She loved/loves that bike because it's so light she can put in on and off the roof rack without help. It has now got thin high pressure tires and is used on the road 'cause a couple of years ago I got her a Santa Cruz Superlight/Juliana. First time out she was gone for more than 2 hours. She was on trails she'd never tried on her Ritchey. She loves the bikes and the Hayes disks. She loves the Shimano wheels and fortunately she's light enough that she's unlikely to taco them. But she doesn't use the lockouts even though she demanded them.

She's also got some sort of Bianchi touring road bike that she never uses 'cause she likes the Ritchey so much.


----------



## Pirate Girl (Dec 19, 2003)

little b said:


> now i have a single speed as well, and i really want a big bike. 5" front and back. hopefully sometime this spring i'll get one.


Ah, variety. 'Tis the spice of life!


----------



## Pirate Girl (Dec 19, 2003)

screampint said:


> MIght attract unwanted attention, though...


And unwanted photos...


----------



## Ghisallo (Feb 8, 2004)

Impy said:


> So what are you riding these days? What about in the past?


Cool Thread. Interesting to see how y'all got started.

I learned to ride at age 5 on some strange little kiddy bike chopper thing. My dad took one training wheel off and I rode around in circles for hours until I could balance the thing and then had him take the other off.

After that I had all sorts of stingray-type bikes that were hand-me-downs from my brothers. I learned to wrench simple bikes that way but once I got into derallieurs and hand brakes I gave up.

I didn't do much biking through my late teens and early twenties, though I did own a Ross Mt. Hood in the 80s when MTB was getting big. I really didn't get serious about it until '97 when I bought a Fisher Joshua. After riding Porcupine Rim in Moab and nearly killing myself I was hooked.

Today I've got my latest bike (Trek Fuel) on Ebay and am anxiously awaiting my new Giant NRS Air.

Other bikes in the stable:
Phat Cycles Cruiser
Giant Carbon TCR Road Bike
Sears Stingray knockoff


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

*I know why they shouldn't put those couches in there....*



> What are the odds we can get Gregg to change this forum to *Vixen Lounge*? Women's lounge sounds like those big bathrooms with the couch in it to lay on for ... wait, why DO they put cots/couches in some bathrooms? I always suspected it was in case women felt "faint" or "hysteric" or "neurasthenic". However I have been known to catnap on them when sleep deprived (they had them in the old hospital I used to work at).


About 20 years ago I was working as a maintenance carpenter at a major aircraft manufacturing plant. I was asked to work for a couple of weeks on the night shift so I could perform a bunch of upgrades in the restrooms (we had over 300 of them).

Anyone who has changed shifts knows it takes the body a while to adjust and that was my downfall. One night about twenty minutes before the end of my shift that ended just after midnight, I was in a women's restroom in a large office building. I needed to document my progress for the evening and I saw that this restroom had a lounge with a couch in it. It was one of those couches that is the classic couch you have seen in every psychiatrist's office ever shown on TV. I sat down and started checking off all of the restrooms I had worked in that night.

Since I had never been to a psychiatrist or on TV I wondered why these types of couches are so popular with psychiatrists. What is it about lying on them that makes one compelled to spill their guts to a relative stranger??? And so I swung my legs up onto the end and c-l-o-s-e-d m-y e-y-e-s f-o-r o-n-l-y a s-e-c-o-n-d. . . . .

Well I no more than blinked my eyes (or so it seemed) and had that strange feeling that more than a few moments had passed. I gathered my things and exited to find the sun was already up and it was 5:30 in the morning (the first shift was due at 6 a.m.)! I managed to get all my stuff put away and slid out one of the seldom used gates and was out of there, although I hadn't clocked out.

They asked me the next night why they hadn't seen me at the end of the shift and why I hadn't clocked out. I mumbled something about leaving my keys in a building way at the other end of the plant and forgetting to punch out and that was the end of it.

I had been sleeping for five and a half hours in the women's restroom and was only a few minutes from the morning's first arrivals stumbling in. I can only imagine what a sight that would have been, not to mention how loud I was probably snoring since I was lying flat on my back. Yikes!

My wife still enjoys hearing about this event so I thought some of you might too.

Biking content: I had one of those three wheeled cycles with a box on the back as my primary mode of transportation around the plant.

<sheepishly exits the room. . . .>


----------



## JustDoIt (Feb 2, 2004)

Impy said:


> So what are you riding these days? What about in the past?


I THINK my first bike was called a Liberty. It had balloon tires and this coiled piece of metal on the front. Looked like if I had a key, I'd be able to lock the front fork!! Believe me, it was way cool. My dad got my sister and I our bikes from the basement of a great uncle that we had never remembered meeting before that day. For some reason, our folks were into color-coding us kids... from stick ponies to Easter hats... That meant we spray painted my bike blue and bought a VERY sparkly blue seat cover for it. My sister's got the same treatment in red. We both got St. Christopher bells for our handlebars. And Mom took us up the escalator at Woolworth's to buy plastic flowers to thread in our new bike baskets. (The basket didn't work well on my bike because of that coil thing.)

The neighborhood kids came around each day to teach us how to ride our new bikes. No training wheels, just those kids. We couldn't sit on the bike and reach the pedals. We crashed all over the frickin place  It was a blast for all involved. And we learned to ride.

Then Dad got a bike from the Police Auction for a song. He had a buddy weld the broken frame. It was a shared bike for all the kids.

My bike had a flat tire and sat around forever since Dad didn't have time to fix it. Then one day I noticed it was gone! It turned out he had GIVEN it away to a guy whose kids had no bikes. I was, well, very upset. Got lectured on WWJD and being attached to material things. Dad just didn't understand. But, he did understand some of it.

A few years later my mom found a bike in the paper for me. Not only was it blue  but it had lights built right into the frame. Oh, and a banana seat. I loved life again.

As a teenager, I got a job working for a slumlord who paid in toys. I got a sky blue Panasonic Sport Deluxe 10-speed (that was supposed to be identical to a Schwinn LeTour). Rode it like crazy even though it was too big for me. Took it to college. Then lent it to a brother who had no transportation. It got mangled when a van hit him. I stopped riding and concentrated on my family, moving around to non-bike-friendly cities.

Then I was introduced to mountain biking in '97. Bought a hardtail, Specialized Stumpjumper M2 Pro. It's amazing how riding a bike can make you feel so great.

I'm currrently pondering a full suspension purchase.

Thanks for the fun recollection.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

Pirate Girl said:


> And unwanted photos...


Just to be a smarta$s, I was going to post a photo of a female fox. Nine pages of disturbing imagery into my Google search ("vixen"), I gave up...


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

LOL! These are great stories, bathroom lounges and all 

Ever since I can remember I was riding bikes in the dirt. I think was 5 yrs old and followed some of the neighborhood boys out to their "racetrack" and had a blast trying to rail the berms (yeah, they were a whole 6 inces high). But it was so fun trying to get your bike to lean as far as it could.

Then we moved to Norfolk and I HATED that place with a passion. There was no place to ride and we had to be in by dark unless you were over 10 yrs old (we lived on the military base)-not that going in after dark had anything to do with riding but nonetheless, there was no place to go. Thank God we only lived there for six months.

After that, we moved to GA and that's where my bike handling really improved. We used to have competitions to see who could ride a wheelie the longest and jump the farthest. We had this place we called, "The Hills" that were full of jumps and trails through cornfields and we would spend hours and hours there. Some of the guys had motorcycles and I was _dying_ to ride one and occasionally they would take me for a ride but I never got to ride one by myself. 

One of my friends had a bike specially made with motorcyle forks on it and, OH that was soooo awesome! We could ride right over the curbs and barely feel a bump. One time I went up a bluff (it was only about 7ft tall) and when I got to the lip and tried to jump, the fork sprung up so fast that I flipped over backwards. I was laughing hysterically and my friend was screaming at me, "You idiot! What are doing?!?! You're going to ruin my bike!" That really threw me for a loop. I didn't expect the bike to spring up so hard and fast.

Well, then we moved here to VA and again, there was no place in the dirt to ride so I was stuck with riding a green AMF ten speed everywhere. Front brakes were a novelty for me and I found out the hard way when NOT to use them 

Fast forward to 2001. After three children and having gained a lot of weight and finally moving to a house with a garage, my bike riding bug starts to resurface so I go out and by a GT Outpost Trail and take in the dirt for the first time since 1980. Woooo WEEeeeeee!!! I'm alive again!!! I killed myself on one the hills and came home with a mangled, bruised leg but I knew I was back in business. Then this hybrid bike wasn't cuttin' it anymore and I needed a "real" mountain bike so I picked up a Specialized Hardrock on closeout and took some beginner mtn bike classes. I was livin' on the edge 

And then, baby #4 was on his way and I decided that it was going to be too dangerous to continue riding so I waited... and waited....and waited and finally had the c-section and then it took another two months after that before I could get back on the bike again. With all that waiting, I spent a lot of time here reading about full suspension and getting caught up in the hype and just in time, we got a surprise refund and I splurged on an Ironhorse Hollowpoint. I rode that for a year and although, it was close in size that I needed, it was just too big. Now, Turner announces they're going to discontinue the XCE and Supergo starts blowing them out and after a ton of research and geometry comparisons, I bit the bullet and ordered a frame, sight unseen.

So, now I"m very happily riding a silver Turner XCE  Who knows what's going to be next  I still have a penchant for trying to catch air and would love to get into some of the ladders and bridges of freeriding stuff.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

*I ride because I have always ridden...*

When I was a kid, everyone had a bike, and we lived on them in the summer. I learned to ride wheelies in the street on my blue Murry banana-seat bike. My first trail rides were around the woods and defunct airport behind the neighborhood. I rode my 3-speed, 26" skinny-tired "English racer" through the creek. Mtbikes were years from invention, and even BMX bikes weren't around yet. We rode what we had, everywhere.

When I got a little older, I sold the 3-speed for a 10 speed. (upgraditis set in at an early age) I rode that to escape from a difficult home life. I felt strong and fast and free on that bike, the opposite of what I felt on two legs. My senior year in high school, a friend and I dared each other to ride a 50-mile charity ride, which we did on our 30+lb department-store 10-speed clunkers. She got lost and did an extra 5 or 10 miles.

That summer, I started dating a guy who had the most beautiful Motobecane. I took my hefty 10 speed and we went riding together. Just before I left for college, to my father's chagrin, I spent money he thought I should have put toward expenses and bought my first bike-shop bike. It was a Miyata 310, another 10 speed, but sooo much lighter and nicer than the old one.

At Purdue, I connected with the local bike club and started riding racing. I traded in the 310 for a Miyata 612, a sleek black beauty. I rode that for a year before selling it to a riding buddy so I could buy a gorgeous handbuilt bike from another friend. It was old and a bit rusty, but I stripped it and had it repainted. It had 70's vintage Campy Record components. I wish I'd never sold it, but it really didn't fit well.

I graduated from college, got married and introduced my new hubby to bike touring. We made a bike trip to somewhere new our annual vacation. Four weeks touring New Zealand will always be one of my favorite trips. We eventually got a tandem and started touring on that, incuding a two week trip through Germany. I sampled mtbiking in 1988, but fell hard and broke a rib or two while riding alone. I was afraid to ride trails and the bike sat for several years until I discovered some friends were riding off road. I got a hardtail with a shock fork and slowly developed some skills. Since then, there have been a succession of bikes. I no longer need to sell one to get the next, so they've started to accumulate. The current stable contains:

'01 Litespeed Tuscany
'00 Titus RacerX
'03 Iron Horse Hollowpoint
'00 (?) Ventana El Fuego
'96 Fisher Montare
'02 Haro 2.0 24" BMX cruiser

I finally got the cast off my arm a couple days ago, and hope to be back riding these beauties by the end of May.

Kathy :^)


----------



## papajohn (Feb 1, 2004)

*Can an Old Grey Fox chime in on the Vixen Lounge?*

I must admit that I have been a regular reader of this Forum since it's recent opening. I think it is because my Teammate/MBAA training partner/#1 riding buddy is a woman who is a skilled/fast rider and does all her own wrenching. She has raised my awareness of women in this sport.

I am particularly enjoying this thread. Alas, I really can't remember my first bike(s), which I know I was riding constantly by age five.

I do remember clearly my first MultiSpeed bike. It was a fat-tire cruiser with coaster brakes (remember those?) that had a mechanism in the rear hub, so that if you moved the cranks backwards just a centimeter (before you started to engage the rear brake), it changed gears to a significantly different ratio. Of course you had to get used to the fact that you changed gears everytime you put on brakes, but it was still a thrilling innovation.

Remembering that same bike makes me laugh over the "weight-weenie" phenomenon, because that bike had a big fenders and a MASSIVE basket on the front since I delivered the afternoon paper after school everyday. I shudder to think how much it weighed, but I never gave it a second thought.

Thanks for the memories.

John W.


----------



## JustDoIt (Feb 2, 2004)

*Mbaa?*



papajohn said:


> MBAA training partner


MBAA? I had to google that one...

Mortgage Bankers of America? (boring)
Master Brewers of America? (cool!)
Military Bass Anglers Association? (hmm?)
Mountain Bike Association of Arizona? (ah ha! cool again!)

Never heard of a multispeed bike like the one you mention. Bet it was really something!


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

*Variety...*



Pirate Girl said:


> Ah, variety. 'Tis the spice of life!


I have lots in my stable.

I was thinking I would post pictures of all of them, but I can't do that, I haven't taken pictures of all of them. Oh well, here are a few of my 6 1/2.

We have my favorite, Glitter, one of my two classic cruisers, my singlespeed (it's rigid one in front), and my full suspension in action, the pilot being my son.


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

Woo hoo! You go girl! Look at that air you're catching! *FUN!*

That glitter is really amazing. Its almost like a Bass boat. Hmmmm, Bass Boat blue-now that would be a cool paintjob!


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Actually, that's my 11 year old son, I have to brag on him. He's big enough to ride my bikes now. He's doing some good stuff on it. On the one hand I'm proud, on the other I get all worried. When I get worried he just says, "Well, I'm just doing what you're doing."

The Glitter bike is my baby. An Edge Cycles built specifically for me. Actually, all the small Edges have the same geometry, but I had a lot of input so they fit a "real woman."


----------



## supermoto (Jan 26, 2004)

*here's mine*

I like all kinds of bikes and all kinds of riding, as long as its on dirt, (urban sessions excepted). Life is too short to ride on the road. First bike Schwinn Stingray with teal glitter banana seat. 2nd; Big old blue Schwinn girls cruiser with whitewall tires and papergirl baskets. Wish I still had these. Then a series of road bikes, (had to try it out, anyway, got rid of'em). First MTB; Trek 830, 2nd; Specialized Rockhopper, now converted to an awesome ghetto ss, thanks to my buddy Juan. Then a Titus FCR ti hardtail. Rode it forever but now its my new ss thanks to Eno hub. I really like tituses. Got a Titus motolite- my main bike. They dont make em anymore. 5 years old and I cant think of any trail bike I'd rather ride. Did I mention I like tituses? This year added a beautiful gold ano supermoto DH. Way fun. Also picked up a specialized P2 to play around on. Guess I have an addiction. At least its legal... and they dont eat that much......


----------



## Julianna (Mar 5, 2004)

*My LiteOne*



Greetings,

Well, I have been riding bikes for as long as I can remember; bicycles are the preferred means of short-distance transportation in my land. Most American people would call the bikes with which I grew up "cruisers" which are basically comfortable city-bikes.

I first in mountain-biking became involved whilst attending graduate architecture school in the USA. I was residing in a region with quite exciting trails and found mountain-biking to be a wonderful form of exercise as well as stress-release from the extreme pressures of design studio.

My original mountain-bike was a DiamondBack Sorrento; she serves me still as a stationary trainer-bike. I experienced some disappointments with subsequent bikes and, at one point, was discouraged with the sport; quitting was to me then a viable option.

Then, my Mentor purchased for me a Litespeed Obed frame and together, we built her up to suit my size; we went "all out" in components including XTR, Race Face, Bontrager, Mavic, Terry, Syncros, and so forth. All components are black-painted or black-anodised or titanium with the exception of the Judy fork which is yellow, to match the Litespeed decals.

In fact, my "LiteOne" as I named her, is perfect for me and an absolute joy to ride. Indeed, few modifications have been necessary over the years since first she was made.

Although I also own a road bike, I find myself choosing LiteOne whenever the urge to ride overcomes me. Of course, I use my city-bike for utilitarian purposes.

So, that is that!

TOODLES!

Julianna
​
​


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Hey girl! Long time no see! Are you in the Netherlands now? What are you up to? So nice to see that you are still around. 

Fruita's still here and the kids are growing. Danielle turns 6 this week! Can you believe it?

By the way, I've changed my handle, but I think you knew that.

Sarah


----------



## Julianna (Mar 5, 2004)

*Grrl!*

Hallo Grrl!

Well, I must say it is certainly nice to see you. And Danielle is six years of age; that is so incredible as I remember she as an infant! Such sweet images to me you sent!

No, I am not in my land but rather I am in Italy. We have a small atelier near Vicenza and specialise in restorations. However, I am with my Mentor a quite large time; we are this summer doing a competition in Prague. And I am in the USA a bit too, primarily with him making my furniture designs. But yes, Maria and I are forever together... ;D

So, this new mtbr is quite nice - is a chat proposed soon? I do not see Shiva so I am for him missing. But I see celly here!

Julianna


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Shiva is AWOL. I do have his email, however. I can PM it to you a bit later.

Italy... I adore Italy. I was there twice this year, in the North. Went riding in Finale Ligure, had a wonderful time. I don't think there will be a chat, I haven't heard anything about it, anyway.

I would love to see some designs of yours. 

I have a couple clients today, but please, PM me and keep in touch.

Sar


----------

